# Behavioral Issues



## amiller (Jan 29, 2018)

We have two vizslas, ages 6 and 4. They have been house broken since they were puppies. In the time my husband and I have been together, we have moved 3 times. After the first move, which was from the country into a small town, we have a few days of "revenge pooping" (as I like to call it) in the house by our cut male, who had never displayed this type of behavior before. Our next move was within the last year, and we had no issues. We also went from in town back to the country (thank goodness). I left for grad school in August, and we noticed after the weather got colder that our male would purposefully not poop or pee outside, but would wait until he was back in the garage to do his business. And both dogs come inside, and they would NEVER do that in the house now. 

HELP! My husband is going nuts. We also don't catch them in the act or right after, since it happens throughout the night or while we are at work. Do we revert back to puppy potty training or how do we fix this behavioral problem?


----------

